# محركات ميتسوبيشى فئة 6g7



## ابو جندل الشمري (10 سبتمبر 2009)

في العام 1986 احتاجت الشركة لمحرك ستة اسطوانات على شكل V6 لدعم سياراتها من
شكل (سيدان )فطرحت ميتسوبيشى أول محركين من الفئة وهما 6G71 بسعة 2 لتر والآخر
6G72 بسعة 3لتر وقد خصص المحركين فقط للسوق اليابانى في بادىء الأمر ثم 
بدأ انتشارهما في أسواق أوروبا وأميركا حتى أصبحت تستخدم على سيارات اميريكية
من شركة كرايزلر في موديلات كثيرة بناءا على شراكة فنية مع ميتسوبيشى

عرفت الفئة 6G7 بفارغة BLOCK قصيرة مرتبطة بأربع ثوابت مع عمود مرفقي
(كرنك ) والعمود نفسه مقسم إلى ستة مرافق متحركة أي أن لكل ذراع مرفق مستقل
بعكس محركات V6 أخرى يشترك فيها كل ذراعين بمرفق واحد (وهذه ميزة محسوبة ل6G7)







نأتى لرأس المحرك المصنوع من الألومونيوم و الذي يشمل 6 صمامات بنظام SOHC أو 12 صمام
بنظام SOHC أو 12 صمام بنظام DOHC وتضبط الصمامات بنظام هيدروليكي بسيط 
والميزة الأروع بتلك الفئة هو التنوع في شكل الرأس وعدد الصمامات مع توحد شكل الفارغة 
وهذا يعطى فرصا أكثر للتعديل برؤوس المحرك






نسب الانضغاط تتراوح بين 8.5:1 إلى 10:1 حسب عدد الصمامات وزاوية انحراف
عمود الكام ووجود الشاحن التوربيني 






وبعد عام كامل أى في 1987 أضيف نظام الشحن الفائق (SUPER CHARGE) على
المحركين 6G71,6G72 ثم اتبع بعده بعام بدعم الشحن التوربيني (TURBO CHARGE) 
ليعيد النظر مجددا لهذه المحركات حتى ظهرت على سيارات أمريكية كثيرة من كرايزلر





عرف المحرك 6G71 بسعة 2لتر (1998ملليلتر)و بمقاسات إزاحة 74.7\76 ملليمتر
وينتج قوة قدرها 165 حصانا عند 5500 لفة وكان المحرك الأكثر طلبا في أسواق شرق آسيا











عرف المحرك 6G72 طريقه تلقائيا إلى الباجيرو عام 1989 وبدأ نزوله بعدد 12 صمام ثم
عدل لاحقا عام 1990ب 24 صماما بنظام DOHC مع إمكانية إضافة شاحن توربيني مزدوج






استخدم المحرك 6G72 على ميتسوبيشى جالانت -ماجنا -فيرادا-باجيرو -تشالنجر-3000 GT -ديامانت
-ايكليبس وهيونداى سوناتا ودودج ستيلث -رام-ديناستى-رايدر-كرافان-دايتونا-افينجر

وكرايزلر نيويوركر-لوبارون -سيبرنج وبلايموث داستر

أضيف المحرك 6g73 عام 1994 بسعة 2.5 لتر (2497 ملليلتر)بمقاسات إزاحة 
83.5 \76 وهو أقل من سابقه لخيارات تسويقية إلا أن هذا المحرك لم يقل في الأداء كثيرا 
عن 6g72 فهو يولد 180 حصانا عند 5500 لفة وهو أيضا بخياري 12 او24 صمام






ظهر المحرك 6g73 على ميتسوبيشى جالانت وديامانت وكرايزلر سيبرنج

ثم ظهر نجم جديد في الفئة عام 1992وهو المحرك 6G74 وهو بسعة 3.5 لتر(3497ملليلتر)
ومقاسات ازاحة93 / 83.5 ملليمتر لتكون القوة الناتجة 230 حصانا عند 6000 لفة
مع 24 صمام مع تعديل طريقة توزيع الشرارة من نظام موزع حركي إلى نظام توزيع الكتروني (DIS) 
كما هو شائع الآن بجميع المحركات









استخدم المحرك 6G74 في السيارات ميتسوبيشى باجيرو -فيرادا-ماجنا-L200 

أما 6g75 فهو النسخة الأخيرة من الفئة وهو بسعة 3.8 لتر (3828ملليلتر) بمقاسات إزاحة 
95/90 ملليمتر ليولد 250 حصانا عند 5800 لفة وهو متاح بنسخة DOHC فقط مع خيار الشاحن
التوربيني










بدأ ظهور المحرك 6g75 عام 2002على ميتسوبيشى ايكلبس -جالانت-باجيرو-انديفور-تشالنجر


عملت كل محركات الفئة بنظام دفع خلفى RWD ونظام دفع أمامى FWD ونظام دفع رباعى 4WD 

للأسف أن الموضوع رغم طوله فهو مختصر جدا ليناسب العرض في المنتدى فالمفروض أن اقسمه
لأكثر من موضوع 
خصصت هذا الموضوع لمحركات من نوع ميتسوبيشى إنصافا منى لهذه الشركة المنسية عندنا
او المهضوم حقها وسط المنافسين اليابانيين خاصة فى المنطقة العربية بشكل عام والأسباب متعددة
ولكن الأهم أنها ليست عيوب تقنية من الشركة وإنما أسباب تسويقية واحتكارية غالبا 
فتقصير الدعم من وكيل ميتسوبيشى او غيابه في بعض الدول أدى إلى قلة قبول العملاء لمنتجات
ميتسوبيشى خاصة مع وجود منافس يابانى سابق له وقديم بالمنطقة كتويوتا ونيسان لذلك قد تختلف
شعبية ميتسوبيشى من بلد لآخر

منقول


----------



## العقاب الهرم (11 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا على الموضوع الرائع اخى ابوجندل
فسيارات ميتسوبيشى تتميز بالسرعة والقوة والراحة رغم غلاء قطع الغيار الخاصة بها
عموما هى ماركة رائعة


----------



## ابو جندل الشمري (12 سبتمبر 2009)

العقاب الهرم قال:


> شكرا على الموضوع الرائع اخى ابوجندل
> فسيارات ميتسوبيشى تتميز بالسرعة والقوة والراحة رغم غلاء قطع الغيار الخاصة بها
> عموما هى ماركة رائعة



بارك الله فيك اخي العقاب الهرم
و شكرا لك على تعليقك اخي العزيز


----------



## dodo_dovelike (20 سبتمبر 2009)

هو دا الكلام المضبوط ؟؟؟؟ نريد المزيد من هذه الموضوعات وانا على فكرة عندى موضوعات كثيرة من هذا النوع فى الهندسة المدنيه على الرغم من كونى مهندس ميكانيكا


----------



## العراق نيو (20 سبتمبر 2009)

جداااااااااااااااا رائع مشكووووووور حبي على المجهود


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (13 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا على هذا المجهود ، وبارك الله فيك .
مع تحياتي ،،
د.أحمد زكي


----------



## ابو جندل الشمري (16 أكتوبر 2009)

dodo_dovelike قال:


> هو دا الكلام المضبوط ؟؟؟؟ نريد المزيد من هذه الموضوعات وانا على فكرة عندى موضوعات كثيرة من هذا النوع فى الهندسة المدنيه على الرغم من كونى مهندس ميكانيكا



بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## ابو جندل الشمري (16 أكتوبر 2009)

العراق نيو قال:


> جداااااااااااااااا رائع مشكووووووور حبي على المجهود



شكرا لك على الكلام الرائع اخي


----------



## ابو جندل الشمري (16 أكتوبر 2009)

ahmedzhelmy قال:


> شكرا على هذا المجهود ، وبارك الله فيك .
> مع تحياتي ،،
> د.أحمد زكي



تشرفنا مشاركتك دكتور محمد زكي


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (16 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا لك علي هذا العرض الطيب أخونا ( أبو جندل الشمري)


----------



## ابو جندل الشمري (18 أكتوبر 2009)

gold_fire_engineer قال:


> شكرا لك علي هذا العرض الطيب أخونا ( أبو جندل الشمري)



انت الطيب اخي الكريم و شكرا اخي العزيز


----------



## م. يامن خضور (18 أكتوبر 2009)

عرض جميل أدخلني إلى أجواء التصميم 

جزاك الله كل خير أخي أبو جندل


----------



## ابو جندل الشمري (19 أكتوبر 2009)

م. يامن خضور قال:


> عرض جميل أدخلني إلى أجواء التصميم
> 
> جزاك الله كل خير أخي أبو جندل



بارك الله فيك مهندس يامن


----------

